# New to genetics, any clue whats going on with this bird's feathers?



## 24thpanda (Jan 30, 2021)

Hey there! This bird came out of an ash red check hen and a blue check cock, and it's got a strange orangish tip to the end of the feathers that I've never seen. Any ideas on what sort of pattern this is, or if it'll grow out? I'm thinking it might just be some form of baby feathers, but I'm not sure.


----------

